# my loft



## krzysztof9 (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2212&pictureid=22848
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2212&pictureid=22849
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2212&pictureid=22850
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2212&pictureid=22851


----------



## krzysztof9 (Mar 16, 2011)

What do you guys think about my loft?


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice, very nice!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That coop is nice!


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice loft, looks well built and a comfortable home for your birds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krzysztof9 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for looking at my pictures and saying that it looks nice.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks nice


----------

